# Rhett and Keeva would ask for your votes please!:)



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well we entered another contest.....
This time Rhett and Keeva would love to win a new bed!

Here is the picture:










and here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151179117215599&set=o.98130390206&type=1&theater

I think you have to, if you havent already, like Best Bully Stick's page and THEN out photo.....but please, if you wouldnt mind...and have facebook, vote for my babes!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Already done! :biggrin:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Voted! Good luck!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

voted......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Done........


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Voted and shared


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I will vote as soon as wacko FB is working properly...site always freezes up on me never fails.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Voted!... :smile:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

voted! :thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Voted from facebook! :tongue1:


----------

